# Good lookin wirehair



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

This is a client dog of mine. She is an awesome little bird dog. will have her Senior hunter title this fall and then to Master. I have breed my Master ***** to her sire. Should be a great litter of bird dogs. Pups will be here the 2nd week of June


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Top Notch. Mine looks just like that,......the collar anyway!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Good looking dog, just love that twisted stance-so typical of wires.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

gdg, what price on the pups? 


> just love that twisted stance-so typical of wires


 That's not a twisted stance, it's the Coil of Death.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Dick I'm asking $600 with a puppy back on females and 1 breeding on a male dog. I only breed about every 5 years. so I like to keep in contact with all my pups. I have a very good blood line and llike to keep it that way.


----------



## marapets (May 14, 2006)

your dog is gorgeous!


----------

